# المسيح في جميع الكتب



## جون ويسلي (29 مارس 2011)

سلام المسيح مع جميعكم واسمحوا لي ان اقدم كتاب المسيح في جميع الكتب 
لخادم الرب الشهير والعالمي ا. م. هودجكن
وهو كتاب شهير ومفيد جدا لكل من يبحث في نبوات العهد القديم ووجود المسيح في كل اسفار الكتاب وهو من اجمل الكتب في هذا البحث 



الباب الأول - الفصل الأول: شهادة المسيح للأسفار المقدسة

الباب الثاني - الفصل الأول: سفر التكوين

الفصل الثاني: سفر الخروج​ 
الفصل الثالث: سفر اللاويين

الفصل الرابع: سفر العدد

الفصل الخامس: سفر التثنية

الباب الثالث - الفصل الأول: سفر يشوع

الفصل الثاني: سفر القضاة

الفصل الثالث: سفر راعوث

الفصل الرابع: الأسفار الستة للملوك

الفصل الخامس: سفر صموئيل الأول

الفصل السادس: سفر صموئيل الثاني

الفصل السابع: سفر الملوك الأول

الفصل الثامن: سفر الملوك الثاني

الفصل التاسع: أخبار الأيام الأول

الفصل العاشر: سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني

الفصل الحادي عشر: سفر عزرا

الفصل الثاني عشر: سفر نحميا

الفصل الثالث عشر: سفر استير

الباب الرابع - الفصل الأول: سفر أيوب

الفصل الثاني: سفر المزامير

الفصل الثالث: سفر الأمثال

الفصل الرابع: سفر الجامعة

الفصل الخامس: سفر نشيد الأنشاد

الباب الخامس - الفصل الأول: نظرة عامة في النبوة

الفصل الثاني: سفر أشعياء النبي

الفصل الثالث: سفر أرميا النبي

الفصل الرابع: سفر مراثي أرميا

الفصل الخامس: سفر حزقيال النبي

الفصل السادس: سفر دانيال

الفصل السابع: أسفار الأنبياء الصغار

الفصل الثامن: سفر هوشع

الفصل التاسع: سفر يوئيل

الفصل العاشر: سفر عاموس

الفصل الحادي عشر: سفر عوبديا

الفصل الثاني عشر: سفر يونان

الفصل الثالث عشر: سفر ميخا

الفصل الرابع عشر: سفر ناحوم

الفصل الخامس عشر: سفر حبقوق

الفصل السادس عشر: سفر صفنيا

الفصل السابع عشر: سفر حجّي

الفصل الثامن عشر: سفر زكريا

الفصل التاسع عشر: سفر ملاخي

الباب السادس - المسيح في حياته الأرضية: البشائر الأربع









بشارة متى: المسيح كملك

بشارة مرقس: المسيح كخادم

بشارة لوقا: المسيح كابن الإنسان مخلص

بشارة يوحنا: المسيح ابن الرفيق الإلهي

الباب السابع - سفر الأعمال: المسيح قام

الرسالة إلى أهل رومية: إنجيل المسيح

الرسالتان إلى أهل كورنثوس: خادم المسيح

الرسالة إلى أهل غلاطية: صليب المسيح

الرسالة إلى أهل أفسس: السمويات في المسيح

الرسالة إلى أهل فيلبي: الفرح في المسيح

الرسالة إلى أهل كولوسي: المسيح رأسنا

الرسالتان إلى أهل تسالونيكي: المسيح رجاؤنا

الرسالتان إلى تيموثاوس: المسيح

الرسالة إلى تيطس: المسيح خلصنا

الرسالة إلى فليمون: قيود المسيح

الرسالة إلى العبرانيين: المسيح كاهننا العظيم

رسالة يعقوب: ناموس المسيح للحياة اليومية

رسالتا بطرس الرسول: المسيح حجر زاويتنا الكريم

رسالة يوحنا الأولى: الشركة مع المسيح

رسالة يوحنا الثانية والثالثة: المسيح الحق

رسالة يهوذا: المسيح حافظنا

الباب الثامن - سفر الرؤيا: المسيح حمل الله


*فتشوا الكتب . وهي التي تشهد لي ..يو5-39*


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2011)

*بجد مجهود اكثر من رااااااااااااااائع
الرب يبارك خدمتكم
سلام ونعمه
*​


----------



## kalimooo (30 مارس 2011)

مجهود رائع تشكر عليه

الرب يباركك


----------



## e-Sword (23 يونيو 2013)

رائع جدا


----------

